# fuente de pc



## neutron (Feb 10, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo una fuente y enciende cuando quiere, cuando no enciende despues de apagarla tira corriente 1 segundo nada mas... la dejo un rato y capas que prende...

osea... la cosa es asi: enciendo la pc, no prende... cuando apago, 3 segundos despues se enciende el led verdepero solo un segundo...

que puede ser?? yo la abri y encontre un capacitor electrolitico de 16v 1000uF un poco inflado, si lo cambio se va a volver a inflar? cual pudo ser la falla?

espero que me ayuden cuanto antes

gracias


----------



## thevenin (Feb 10, 2007)

Cambia todos los condensadores alrededor de donde encontraste ese inflado, independientemente de si la capacidad medida es correcta o no. 

Prueba a ir cambiando en grupos de tres  por ejemplo y conectar; tampoco te mates mucho que una fuente de esas no vale muy cara.


----------



## neutron (Feb 19, 2007)

hola.. creo que ya encontre el error. es la mother, cuando la fuente e sta conectada a la mother, no enciende, cuando no esta conectado, enciende perfectamente.. 

mi pregunta es...¿como hago para buscar el error en la mother?que puede ser?

gracias y espero respuesta.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola Neutron,

Antes de que te ocurra algún accidente en la MB, pide una fuente prestada que tengas certeza que funciona ( que esté instalada en un PC y funcionando, por ejemplo) y conectala a tu MB. Si enciende, tu MB está bien si no, tu fuente estará mal.
Así habrás probado dos cosas a la vez, la fuente y la MB.
Las fuentes conmutadas, en especial las de los PC, son circuitos electrónicos con dinámicas muy complejas, no son fáciles de reparar y, después de reparadas deben someterse a una importante cantidad de pruebas, si quieres establecer con certeza que cumple con todas sus características y funciones.

Si la fuente está mal y no cuentas con una buena experiencia en este tipo de dispositivo, te sugiero que compres una nueva; tendrá garantía del fabricante y correrías menor riesgo de dañar la MB. Por otro lado, son más baratas que una reparación juiciosa.

Saludos y suerte, la MB no es tan barata como una fuente. CUIDALA.

MCR


----------



## Gorgoroth (Mar 9, 2007)

Tengo un rpoblemita con una fuente atx, resulta que tenia capacitores inflados que se los cambbie, tambien estaban mal los transistores d13007k, y nada, todo esta en orden supuestamente, pero la cosa es que la fuente no enciende...podrian guiarme como debo hacer?, que componentes pueden estar haciendo que esta fuente no funque? gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 11, 2007)

Hola Gorgoroth, te recomiendo que revises estos links para que tengas los conceptos claros en cuanto a los componentes que se involucran en las distintas etapas, como ayuda te puedo indicar que los componentes asociados a la partida de la fuente son una resistencia de 47 a 100 ohms x 2 Watts en serie con un condensador de poliester grande que suele ser de 1uF (105) estos componentes se conectan con el transformador "grande" que esta en la fuente, tambien revisa los condensadores pequeños de 10uF que estan en el primario, cuando estos se "secan" hace que los transistores no te conmuten...

Suerte y ahi te dejo los vinculos...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

P.D: Como te dijeron mas arriba no te tortures mucho buscandole la falla, en estos tiempos los equipos electronicos son practicamente desechables


----------



## ELPROPIO (Jun 4, 2007)

Neutron te recomiendo que hagas la siguiente prueba sobre la fuente antes de cambiar la MB de manera que puedas descartar el daño de la fuente o de la MB. Lo que debes hacer es desconectar la fuente de la MB y de las unidades de disco y haces un puente con la ayuda de un clip por ejemplo, entre cualquier cable negro que es la tierra, y el cable verde de la fuente, si la fuente prende una vez haces esto (enciende el avanico), quiere decir que funciona sino pues la fuente esta dañada, y lo mejor en este caso es comprar una nueva. Espero que te sirva hacer esta prueba.


----------

